# Will Uber Raise Rates to Pay for New CEO?



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

https://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/how-much-does/uber-spending-200m-new-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi/
*Uber Could Be Spending More Than $200M On New CEO Dara Khosrowshahi*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Let's hope not.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

galley master to the galley slaves: I've got good news and bad news. The good news is that you will get extra rations for lunch. Bad news, the king wants to go water sking after lunch.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber already raised rates, it's called upfront pricing.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, They will raise rates for customers. You will not see any of it though. Probably lower rates for drivers to help pay for it also.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

1%er problems....meh.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

bestpals said:


> Yes, They will raise rates for customers. You will not see any of it though. Probably lower rates for drivers to help pay for it also.


exactly.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol any idiot could turn this company around but with TK still around nothing is going to happen

I bet even TK wasn't making that much. 

The overall strategy is not to make money but just to make sure drivers don't. That's all they really care about. That's what TK preached.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bestpals said:


> They will raise rates for customers. You will not see any of it though.
> 
> Probably lower rates for drivers to help pay for it.


You will not see it because they will jack up the booking fee.

They might not lower the rates but they might jack up the twenty/twenty-five per-cent that they take out of your earnings. Then, again, they might do both.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Never forget Uber is not a real company. Uber is a classic pyramid scheme.

TK and his lieutenants understood this and behaved accordingly.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ScoBound said:


> Never forget Uber is not a real company. Uber is a classic pyramid scheme.
> 
> TK and his lieutenants understood this and behaved accordingly.


Fake company!!!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> Never forget Uber is not a real company. Uber is a classic pyramid scheme.
> 
> TK and his lieutenants understood this and behaved accordingly.


I would love to know why you think its a "pyramid" scheme.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

A *pyramid scheme* is a business model that recruits members via a promise of payments or services for enrolling others into the scheme, rather than supplying investments or sale of products and services.

As recruiting multiplies, recruiting quickly becomes impossible, and most members are unable to profit; as such, pyramid schemes are unsustainable and often illegal.

This is why Uber puts so much effort into recruitment and incentivises driver to do the same. They need fresh meat for the grinder. New people providing sub minimum wage labor and equity taken from the rapid depreciation of their vehicles.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ScoBound said:


> A *pyramid scheme* is a business model that recruits members via a promise of payments or services for enrolling others into the scheme, rather than supplying investments or sale of products and services.
> 
> As recruiting multiplies, recruiting quickly becomes impossible, and most members are unable to profit; as such, pyramid schemes are unsustainable and often illegal.
> 
> This is why Uber puts so much effort into recruitment and incentivises driver to do the same. They need fresh meat for the grinder. New people providing sub minimum wage labor and equity taken from the rapid depreciation of their vehicles.


Yes indeed! And once you figure out you've been had...it's generally too late.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

ScoBound said:


> A *pyramid scheme* is a business model that recruits members via a promise of payments or services for enrolling others into the scheme, rather than supplying investments or sale of products and services.
> 
> As recruiting multiplies, recruiting quickly becomes impossible, and most members are unable to profit; as such, pyramid schemes are unsustainable and often illegal.
> 
> This is why Uber puts so much effort into recruitment and incentivises driver to do the same. They need fresh meat for the grinder. New people providing sub minimum wage labor and equity taken from the rapid depreciation of their vehicles.


So how does Ubers model resemble a pyramid scheme..drivers are compensated for their efforts (as crappy as the compensation is, it still exists)


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> So how does Ubers model resemble a pyramid scheme..drivers are compensated for their efforts (as crappy as the compensation is, it still exists)


They feel smart for 'seeing wuts reely goin on'. There's some phrases that can accurately describe both, like those given above. But like u pointed put, unlike a pyramid there2an actual service being sold. Having the market saturated with drivers isn't the same as recruiting and we don't make most of our money off recruiting. 3.5 years I haven't recruited one person. I make it all by selling rides.

We are being exploited, but in the usual capitalistix fashion where are labor is actually worth more than we are being paid. Thruout the last few decades the economy has tripled or quadrupled, but laborers wages have gone slightly down while the top's wealth has expanded greatly. Thanks to exploiting labor, totally different than a pyramid scheme. Uber happens to do it in a way even the dims can see for once since it's so blatant , but since they still haven't made the connection with it being the norm in our horrifying economic system, they say Uber is a pyramid scheme.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> They feel smart for 'seeing wuts reely goin on'. There's some phrases that can accurately describe both, like those given above. But like u pointed put, unlike a pyramid there2an actual service being sold. Having the market saturated with drivers isn't the same as recruiting and we don't make most of our money off recruiting. 3.5 years I haven't recruited one person. I make it all by selling rides.
> 
> We are being exploited, but in the usual capitalistix fashion where are labor is actually worth more than we are being paid. Thruout the last few decades the economy has tripled or quadrupled, but laborers wages have gone slightly down while the top's wealth has expanded greatly. Thanks to exploiting labor, totally different than a pyramid scheme. Uber happens to do it in a way even the dims can see for once since it's so blatant , but since they still haven't made the connection with it being the norm in our horrifying economic system, they say Uber is a pyramid scheme.


OK...it's just a scheme then.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

With the reports of Equifax coming in, I would liken Uber as one of those companies where everybody celebrates in the beginning and then realizes they can't profit until the very end


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> OK...it's just a scheme then.


Scheme to defraud investors aka Ponzi scheme.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> Scheme to defraud investors aka Ponzi scheme.


I don't know about you...but I'm feeling pretty defrauded as well!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I would love to know why you think its a "pyramid" scheme.


The ones making all the money are in the top tier.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Uber already raised rates, it's called upfront pricing.


100% I've been talking about that for quite some time. Uber DID raise rates via upfront pricing and also ever so increasing booking fees. This is an insult and disrespect to all drivers. Upfront pricing is unethical as it deliberately overcharges passengers for routes they didn't take.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

Uber will have to raise their rate by 35 % and take 40 % from what they take from driver's 
earnings... just to break even.


----------

